# systat -if doesn't show upload traffic



## uzsolt (May 10, 2014)

Hello!

I've a strange problem and I don't know what can I do: `systat -if` shows that on wlan0 the outgoing traffic (and total) is zero. It's impossible because I'm using wlan0 to access internet (and internet works with my machine  ).
I've an Atheros 9285 wifi card, FreeBSD 10.0.

What informations needed?


----------



## uzsolt (May 14, 2014)

*systat doesn't calculate upload speed/total on wlan0*

When I call `systat -if` shows that wlan0 out traffic/peak/total are 0 KB(/s). I'm using wlan0 for networking, internet down/upload are working. The in traffic/peak/total are OK.

The wifi chip is Atheros 9285, the module is ath. System is FreeBSD 10.0.
What causes this?

(I've asked it on unix.stackexchange too)


----------



## SirDice (May 14, 2014)

Please do not create multiple threads on the same subject. Threads merged.


----------



## uzsolt (May 14, 2014)

Oooops, sorry. I've asked it many times on many places and I forgot that I've asked here too... Sorry.


----------



## uzsolt (Jun 16, 2014)

It seems it will be a bug, not PEBKAC.


----------

